# Fastest learner I've ever seen



## IrishRose (May 8, 2012)

Ok, so I have to brag about Max. I taught him how to give paw/shake/give five yesterday and it only took me about 3 times of saying it and taking his paw...and now he does it when I say "gimme five"! He is the fastest learner of any dog I've ever tried teaching something. I mean he catches on so fast. I am so proud of him. He knows sit, down, stand, and five. Walks great on a leash (working on heel, he sometimes wants to walk just a tad to far in front of my knee) and still working on stay too. He was 14 weeks old yesterday. Also hasn't had an accident in the house in over two weeks!  Can you say very proud mama???? :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's smart and beautiful!! Gorgeous pup


----------



## IrishRose (May 8, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Smart and super handsome!


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Good job, Max! Keep up the good work. That's exciting that he picks new tricks up so quickly.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful baby, and he is so smart too  good boy max


----------

